# Noix véreuse qui nous ch… dans la gueule



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Traducendo un testo sul ruolo della Riforma protestante nell'unità della Svizzera mi sono imbattuto in una frase che presumo di uso popolare e che non riesco a decifrare. 

Il contesto riguarda alcuni epiteti che il tedesco Lutero e lo svizzero tedesco Zwingli si erano rivolti reciprocamente. Nel caso specifico Lutero definisce Zwingli "*noix véreuse quinous ch… dans la gueule*".

Ammesso che quella "ch" stia per "chier", la frase non mi è chiara ugualmente e ovviamente non posso renderla con parole volgari.

Riporto una parte del contesto:
"Les invectives échangées, même ramenées aux façons brutales du XVIe siècle, moins politiquement correct que le nôtre, dépassent les limites.Zwingli est qualifié par Luther de *noix véreuse qui nous ch… dans la gueule*. Zwingli traite son adversaire de cannibale".

La mia traduzione, fino a questo momento, è la seguente:
"Lei nvettive scambiate, anche se ricondotte ai modi brutali del XVI secolo, meno politicamente corretto del nostro, oltrepassano i limiti. Zwingli è definito da Lutero *una noce bacata che ci romp... le scatole*. Zwingli dà al suo avversario del cannibale".

Chiedo cortesemente agli utenti del forum una mano d'aiuto per risolvere questo problema. Posso rendere il tutto con "rompere le scatole" o è possibile una traduzione più vicina all'originale, ma che non comporti volgarità?

Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Dato che il francese è volgare, lascerei volgare anche la traduzione in italiano, con i dovuti puntini, s'intende: "che ci c..a in faccia". Altrimenti, puoi tradurre come lo hai fatto, solo che così trad*i*ci un po' di più. 
Mi viene anche un'altra versione di "rompere le scatole", che forse sarebbe più adatta qui "rompere gli zebedei"
Un caro saluto
Matou


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Matou!
Mi sono reso conto che volendo tradurre letteralmente la volgarità era inevitabile e alla fine ho preferito girarci intorno, tanto il senso è quello: "Una noce bacata, un rompiscatole". E poi mi faceva strano immaginarmi Lutero che usa certe espressioni... 
Grazie e ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

A quell'epoca credo che il linguaggio comune fosse assai più crudo di oggi, ma ne abbiamo perso l'abitudine, quindi la tua scelta è valida.


----------



## Voce

Infatti, dovremmo ricordarcene quando oggi ci scandalizziamo per certe espressioni! Comunque, è sempre meglio evitarle, se si può. Ciao, Matou!


----------

